# What exactly does "elite" status in HGVC get you?



## DG001 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello,

I have been reading a lot about how the only advantage of buying from developer is getting "elite" status if you have more than 14000 points. 

I am kind of unclear as to what exactly elite status gets you - I know a lot of people think that the differential is not worth it, but clearly there must be some advantages...

Thanks!
DG


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 7, 2006)

here is a quote which may help


			
				alwaysonvac said:
			
		

> I'm not an Elite Owner but I have one of the old Elite Membership books
> 
> According to my old Elite Membership Book, Elite Members get
> - Gold VIP HHONORS Membership (instead of Silver for regular members)
> ...



ALSO, Currently only elite members can use their HGVC points to reserve at Club Intrawest locations but that is expected to open to all members in the near future.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 8, 2006)

Everytime I do a tour, HGVC has been trying to get me to bump up to elite status.  (I'm just short about 400 points.)  But when I look closely at what it offers there's not really a whole lot.  If you want to visit NYC it does get you into the New York Hilton Club.  But we were able to get back to back weeks at the Manhattan club exchanging through RCI which costs us far fewer HGVC points than if we had stayed at the Hilton Club.  The second argument they always make to me is the "dedicated elite service line."  To be honest the regular counselors are awesome and have yet to fail me in the past 7 years.

I think the elite status is more of a marketing point to get current owners to purchase more.  I'm sure in the future I will purchase a 4th HGVC timeshare, but only because I'm ready for more weeks, not because of the elite status.


----------



## DG001 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I see why its not really worth it for most people!

Thanks, DG


----------



## Seth Nock (Aug 10, 2006)

jehb2 said:
			
		

> But when I look closely at what it offers there's not really a whole lot.  If you want to visit NYC it does get you into the New York Hilton Club.



Not anymore.  That benefit has been eliminated.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Aug 10, 2006)

We recently went through a presentation at the HGVC Las Vegas Strip; they confirmed that Elite members don't have any advantage in getting into the New York Club.  

Our presenter said that Elite members have a 12-month preference for booking a "floating" resort which will change from year to year.  According to the presenter, it used to be the New York Club, and she said that "this year" it is the new HGVC at Waikoloa in Hawaii.  She made it sound like the preference will be for only one resort which will change on an annual basis.


----------



## lakers (Aug 11, 2006)

According to the HGVC web site it the "Elite Advantage" program is available at both HGVClub on the Las Vegas Strip and HGVClub at Waikoloa Beach Resort.  This means you can make reservations at those resorts on a 12-month window instead of the normal club 9-moth window.


----------



## myip (Aug 11, 2006)

You can book at the following Affiliated resort at 12 months out:

# Club Intrawest Palm Desrt - California, USA

# Club Intrawest Sandestin - Florida, USA

# Club Intrawest Tremblant - Quebec, Canada

# Club Intrawest Whistler - British Columbia, Canada

# Grand Mayan Acapulco - Mexico

# Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta - Mexico

# Grand Mayan Riviera Maya - Mexico

Elite Extras are offers exclusively for Members with Elite status. These benefits may range from discounts for online transactions or even waiving of fees. We will update you when new or enhanced perks are available. Below are some of the exciting extras available this year:

    * No reservation fee for 7-night stays during Club and Open Season reservation periods at any HGVClub resort

    * 10% discount on Open Season rental rates

    * $10 off Club and Open Season online reservation fee


----------



## khuff (Sep 7, 2006)

*Premier Advantage*

I believe now the "non premier" HGVC Owners also have the Intrawest Option.


----------

